
The Power of Concentration - bmac27
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/16/opinion/sunday/the-power-of-concentration.html
======
charlieflowers
From the start, the article equates "concentration" and "mindfulness", with no
backing for that assertion.

From everything I've heard, they are _not_ the same thing. Concentrating on a
crime scene you are not present at, for example, would mean your mind is not
focused on the here and now -- in other words, concentration of the kind
they're speaking of seems to be the _exact opposite_ of mindfulness.

~~~
Cieplak
In Buddhism, concentration and mindfulness are considered to be distinct
concepts:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noble_Eightfold_Path#Sam.C4.81d...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noble_Eightfold_Path#Sam.C4.81dhi)

~~~
novalis78
Defined as distinct steps, but considered as leading to or supporting each
other. Right mindfulness defines the environment in which mental happiness
arises starts the process of deep concentration (or single mindedness
citass'ekaggata):

"Samma-satissa samma-samadhi pahoti" - In him who has right mindfulness, right
concentration progresses. [<http://www.bps.lk/olib/wh/wh171-p.html#T119>]

Here is a link to a more experiential summary of this psychological interplay
between effort->prolonged attention through retention (aka 'mindfulness', lit.
sati) -> concentration:

[http://theravadin.wordpress.com/2010/09/30/surfing-on-the-
wa...](http://theravadin.wordpress.com/2010/09/30/surfing-on-the-wave-of-
bliss/)

------
guylhem
TLDR: There is no need for pointless agitation.

Solve your problems the Feynman way: 1) think about the problem really hard 2)
write down the solution

~~~
001sky
1.1) Play Bongos occasionally / as appropriate

------
greenyoda
_"These effects make sense: the core of mindfulness is the ability to pay
attention. That’s exactly what Holmes does when he taps together the tips of
his fingers, or exhales a fine cloud of smoke. He is centering his attention
on a single element. And somehow, despite the seeming pause in activity, he
emerges, time and time again, far ahead of his energetic colleagues."_

I'm not sure I trust scientific conclusions drawn from the behavior of a
fictional character.

~~~
Permit
The conclusions weren't drawn from the behavior of Holmes, but I agree in that
I found the metaphor kind of distracting. Especially the lines:

>A quick survey will show that the paradox is illusory: Holmes is depressed
when there is no target for his mental faculties. Give him a project, and
balance is restored.

Perhaps I'm not familiar enough with the books.

~~~
pemulis
I was confused by the extended metaphor, too, until I saw the notice at the
bottom that the author is writing a book about how to think like Sherlock
Holmes. It's useful when reading this kind of essay to find out what the
author is selling, although it usually isn't this obvious.

------
pdog
Anyone have a guide on how to meditate to achieve mindfulness?

~~~
hosh
So ... mindfulness isn't something you achieve. Don't worry too much about
trying to figure out what "mindfulness" is and how to "achieve" it. I'm
answering it as if the question were, "Anyone have a guide on how to meditate
without getting lost in stories?"

There are lots and lots of guides, books, teachings. Buddhist methods tend to
be very popular because many practitioners want to teach it in service of
humanity and will put up with a lot of things from students.

Here's a small one I wrote, and someone asked me to post it onto Quora:
[http://www.quora.com/Meditation/Whats-a-nice-little-cheat-
sh...](http://www.quora.com/Meditation/Whats-a-nice-little-cheat-sheet-on-
mindfulness-meditation/answer/Ho-Sheng-Hsiao)

This is not complete or comprehensive. It shows you the first door and you an
get fairly far with it. By the time you gain some skill in it, you would be
able to find other guides to continue on.

If you like the Buddhist tradition, there are books like "Mindfulness in Plain
English", available for free. I also liked "Mastering the Core Teachings of
the Buddha" but not everyone does, and it's considered fairly advanced.
Advanced or not, the first couple chapters are worth reading. It too is also
available for free online.

A method that is not of the Buddhist tradition (though influenced by it) is
Dan Millman's "Way of the Peaceful Warrior." The book is written as a teaching
story. If you want more of a step-by-step guide, Millman's "Everyday
Enlightenment" will work.

~~~
omarchowdhury
I'll add <http://kennethfolkdharma.wetpaint.com/>

~~~
hosh
A friend showed that to me once, it is awesome :-)

------
S4M
I find it a waste that the article gives a fictional character as the main
example. Someone has a real life example of the benefits of mindfulness?

~~~
greggman
This book has links to supposed real examples and studies. I don't have it
handy and I didn't go read the studies.

<http://www.siyli.org/read-the-book/>

